# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  دوستان کسی بلده شبیه سازی mysql به nosql رو انجام بده ؟

## tem988

سلام
کسی بلده این کوئری mysql رو کدش رو در mangodb بده
select *,count(id) from table where id = $id group by date order by count(id) limit 100

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام
> کسی بلده این کوئری mysql رو کدش رو در mangodb بده
> select *,count(id) from table where id = $id group by date order by count(id) limit 100


کوئری اشتباه است.

----------


## tem988

منظورتون چیه اشتباهه ؟
من همین کد رو توی سایت اجرا کردم و مشلی نداره.
توی mongodb هر کدی تست کردم نشد لطفا اگر میتونید کدی بنویسید که بر اساس count لیست کنه و همچنین group داشته باشه

----------


## saeid taheri

سلام
select date ,count(id) from table where id = $id group by date order by count(id) limit 100

----------


## amin1softco

یک چیزی توی این مایه ها باید بشه 

db.table.find({
    "$where": "this.id == this.$id"
}).limit(100);

اینجا را ببنید

----------

